# John deer 526 need manual type w2111



## jacksnow (Dec 11, 2017)

Anyone have service manual for a John deer 526. Type 2111 serial 008193m. I recently purchased one and the linkage looks like it's been juryrigged and it either goes all out or dies. spring is makeshift and linkage is a bent piece of metal it looks like. don't want to throw a rod trying to use this thing before the snow starts. 

Carb is 110 2j26.

Thanks i advance

Jack


----------

